# Fan making clicking noise



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The fan which blows air into my car is making a repetitive clicking noise. At first I thought it might be something stuck but the noise comes and goes. Any ideas?


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

I had a leaf make its way all the way to the blower and it was making a "card-in-spokes" sound. It eventually blew out.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

PMartino said:


> I had a leaf make its way all the way to the blower and it was making a "card-in-spokes" sound. It eventually blew out.


Yes I've had that before too and it was my first thought now, but the noise comes and goes so I don't think that's the problem here.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

a loud clicking noise just when a.c. is on? had that issue, have them check the actuator


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> The fan which blows air into my car is making a repetitive clicking noise. At first I thought it might be something stuck but the noise comes and goes. Any ideas?


Ford/Lincoln/Mercury?

It's either the temp blend or the directional up/down front/rear distribution.... which are both blend door modules prone to stripping out a plastic gear

Buy the gear and fix (~$10l or buy the module (30 or 40) or find an AC setting that doesnt click


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> The fan which blows air into my car is making a repetitive clicking noise. At first I thought it might be something stuck but the noise comes and goes. Any ideas?


That happened with my Prius A/C blower. In most cars it's behind the glovebox right where the cabin filter is.

My fan would stick in high outdoor temps and not start unless I smacked the glove box. Ultimately I replaced it because of the noise. It clicked sometimes other times it made different noises. Replacing it made it go away.

On the Prius it took very few tools and maybe 30 mins to replace. I ordered it on amazon... it's not an original equipment replacement, but it's been adequate. It's slightly noisier than the original one was when it was working fine but it saved a fortune vs buying one at the Toyota dealer.

I'd suggest replacing it. It's very unlikely that there is something stuck in it.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Probably your blower motor going. $50 part. Easy in and out in most cases. Usually a couple bolts under the passenger side dash and a wiring harness and you're done.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

My PriusC had a fan that would click off and on as well. Not loud enough to be a real issue, I figured it was likely a bearing in the fan.


----------

